# Hand cut Dovetails with a Hacksaw



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Just another way of doing it.*.. if you choose to try it…

*Instructables - Hand Cut Dovetails with a Hacksaw.*

I thought it was interesting…

I don't think I will ever do this… BUT, if all other methods are not available at the time, I might try it.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Not much new frontier with that Joe…...works pretty well


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Hey Joe,
ye ole Dovetail been around for years and made with just about any tool going!

I have never tried a hacksaw but I guess it no different to a bandsaw blade.
I have made dovetails on:
The bandsaw,
The table saw,
The dovetail saw (thats different),
The Gifkins Jig amd a router
All work well if you take the time to set them out correctly
Tails first or pins first, it doesent seem to be any different for me
The final result always looks impressive.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I think I lost my hacksaw. Interesting Joe.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Now, when I do Handcut Dovetails, I lay them out, cut all that I can on the bandsaw, then touch up with chisel…
Seems to work OK for me… 

Without the bandsaw, I'd use a small DT saw, then hog out with a Coping saw, & touch-up with chisel… 

All seemed to work OK…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Could never get the hacksaw blade stiff enough, handsaw, then a chisel









Pins first, lays out the tails, then bandsaw on the waste side, then that chisel thing again..









Seems to work for me..









Maybe?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bandit571:*

*Looks good… *

I have always done the Tails first… *just seems to work for me…*

COOL way you did the Underhill tote sides… Doing those angles have always thrown me for a loop… Looks like you did it painlessly… Very good!


----------

